

Android in China is the Wild Wild West - farmerben
http://techpinions.com/android-china-and-the-wild-wild-west/13214
A look at the chaos that is Android in China.
======
lifeguard
Fascinating, author that has Microsoft as a customer and who's company
president worked at Microsoft is spreading FUD about Android? Almost feels
like Astroturf...

